# Опухоль в районе шейного позвонка С6-С7



## Dariada (7 Ноя 2014)

Здравствуйте !

Мне 34 года, женщина.

Болями в шейном позвонке мучаюсь уже около 4х лет . Сначала появились боли  в левом плече , делала массаж , боль отступала на пару месяцев . Сходила на прием к невропатологу , объяснила проблему , послал меня делать МРТ левого плеча . По результатам МРТ никакой патологии не выявилось и я про эту проблему забыла почти на год . Боли в плече периодически появлялись и отдавали в левую руку . В начале этого года заметила что боль перекинулась шейный отдел позвоночника . В июле стала ощущать онемение левой руки  от локтя включая кисть , появилась слабость . Мизинец и безымянный палец перестали функционировать и постепенно началось искривление пальцев , а сама кисть стала похожа на скрученную птичью лапку . Что то тяжелее чайной кружки поднимать не могла .

Также в июле заметила онемение , снижение тепло и боле чувствительности поверхности правой ноги от бедра , а в сентябре стала ощущать «шлепание» левой ноги . Через месяц ко всему левую ногу стало парализовывать , нога отнимается от бедра на несколько секунд , потом отпускает .

В Нейрохирургическом центре отправили на МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника .

Выявили кистозное образование ,доброкачественная опухоль в районе С6-7 позвонков , предположительно шваннома , размер 37 х 17 мм . Врач-нейрохирург назначил операцию , предупредил что операция будет сложная , удалять опухоль будет по кускам . Сказал что опухоль деформировала позвонок и он не гарантирует восстановление  разрушенных тканей после операции, а также возможна слабость в руках и ногах . Сейчас жду операцию , очень переживаю за результат после хирургического вмешательства . В какие сроки восстановятся функции сжатого спинного мозга ? Если придется удалять нервный корешок , какие последствия будут в моей ситуации ?Возможно ли восстановление утраченных двигательных и чувствительных  функций руки и ноги после операции? Рука стала усыхать , не знаю что делать , можно ли будет восстановить мышечную ткань кисти?

Заранее благодарю за ответы.

   
Результаты МРТ шейного отдела


----------



## гульшат))) (7 Ноя 2014)

*Dariada*, Самое главное надо успокоиться!!! Радуйтесь, что у Вас доброкачественное образование! Сейчас медицина сильная...все у Вас будет хорошо...Надо довериться оперирующему нейрохирургу...
А наши форумские доктора в скором времени Вам ответят..Или же напишите им в личку...Скорейшего выздоровления Вам!!
Р.S. В каком регионе Вы живете?


----------



## Dariada (7 Ноя 2014)

гульшат))) написал(а):


> *Dariada*, Самое главное надо успокоиться!!! Радуйтесь, что у Вас доброкачественное образование! Сейчас медицина сильная...все у Вас будет хорошо...Надо довериться оперирующему нейрохирургу...
> А наши форумские доктора в скором времени Вам ответят..Или же напишите им в личку...Скорейшего выздоровления Вам!!
> Р.S/ В каком регионе вы живете???


Спасибо большое за поддержку ) я с Закавказского региона . Этот форум очень понравился , много полезной информации . 
Вам тоже желаю здоровья , Гульшат !


----------



## Varnava (4 Дек 2014)

Нужно надеяться на лучшее. У меня тоже была опухоль в шейном отделе, оперировали в Бурденко. Благодарна врачам, тоже никаких гарантий не давали, опухоль крупная была. У меня было онемение левой руки и мышечная слабость, ближе к операции появилась слабость и в ногах. После операции неврологические симптомы сразу регрессировали. Шея еще пока болит, но уже гораздо меньше, да и времени прошло не так много.


----------



## Dariada (6 Дек 2014)

Три недели назад меня прооперировали , операция длилась около 5 часов . В реанимации сразу после того как пришла в себя после наркоза  оперирующий врач проверил двигательные  функции моих конечностей . Слава БОГУ , все в порядке , на второй день после операции пальцы на левой руке раскрылись ,чувствительность  постепенно восстанавливается, неприятные ощущения скованности и одервенения в ногах прошли . Сейчас постепенно иду на поправку .

Из послеоперационных осложнений могу выделить образование серомы  , скопление  жидкости в области возле шва . Из за этого пришлось задержаться в больнице больше положенного.

Перед операций переживала жутко , перекопала кучу информации в интернете  , поэтому решила поделиться своими ощущениями .Может кому то понадобиться , т.к. очень тяжело когда не знаешь что будет и какие последствия после операции .Чисто психологически очень помогла информация с этого форума , особенно посты Vitaly32 , так как у него была схожая проблема , спасибо большое.

Самое главное не боятся , верить в профессионализм врачей , в свои силы и конечно же молится !

Все будет хорошо !

Всем форумчанам желаю огромного здоровья , а также благодарность нашим форумским врачам за поддержку !


Varnava написал(а):


> Нужно надеяться на лучшее. У меня тоже была опухоль в шейном отделе, оперировали в Бурденко. Благодарна врачам, тоже никаких гарантий не давали, опухоль крупная была. У меня было онемение левой руки и мышечная слабость, ближе к операции появилась слабость и в ногах. После операции неврологические симптомы сразу регрессировали. Шея еще пока болит, но уже гораздо меньше, да и времени прошло не так много.


Спасибо большое ! Мне также оперирующий нейрохирург не давал никаких гарантий , сказал все зависит от организма и " везения". Тоже выражаю им свою благодарность .
Вам желаю скорейшего выздоровления !


----------



## La murr (7 Дек 2014)

*Dariada*, выздоравливайте!
Надеюсь, что с поддержкой врачей форума и форумчан, восстановительный период пройдёт правильно и результативно.
Всё будет хорошо!


----------



## Vitaly32 (21 Дек 2014)

*Dariada*, поздравляю, самый сложный этап у вас позади.
Желаю вам скорейшей реабилитации !!


----------



## Александр 63 (6 Май 2015)

*Dariada*,


----------

